# Tuckerman Ravine 05/12/07



## andyzee (May 7, 2007)

Decided to start a new thread on this so that there's no confusion.

For now it looks like we have the following folks going:

Me
SnowMonster
Roark
Trailboss (possible)
gpetrics (from Kzone, I just started a thread there as well)

Couple of questions:


What time would you guys like to meet up at Pinkham. I figure about 7-8?
Any good hotel recommendations in the area. I plan on coming up Friday afternoon and leaving Sunday morning.


----------



## andyzee (May 7, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> Andy, that wasn't the beer talking. I'm in.
> 
> I'm aching from yesterday's hike but I'll be good to go for the weekend. We need to do this as early as possible. Third week of May and I think we're looking at a longer hike for less snow. Is trailboss in? Thaller, jerryg and snoseek on the SR board may be interested too.


 
I started a thread on Kzone for this outing, why don't you start one on Sunday River.


----------



## snowmonster (May 7, 2007)

Done. Posted on the Sunday River message board.

8 am is a litle bit early for me. I'll be coming from Boston.


----------



## andyzee (May 7, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> Done. Posted on the Sunday River message board.
> 
> 8 am is a litle bit early for me. I'll be coming from Boston.


 
Dude, 1pm is to late   What time do you think you'll be able to make it? Don't forget, it is a hike.


----------



## riverc0il (May 7, 2007)

I may be in the area on Saturday pending good weather. Not sure where I will be climbing but I start hiking at 8am. Long term weather doesn't look so good right now though.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 7, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> I may be in the area on Saturday pending good weather. Not sure where I will be climbing but I start hiking at 8am. Long term weather doesn't look so good right now though.



Where did you see that?  All the forecasts I've seen say sun right on through next week!


----------



## snowmonster (May 7, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Dude, 1pm is to late   What time do you think you'll be able to make it? Don't forget, it is a hike.



Is 11 ok? Seriously, I should be there by 9.


----------



## andyzee (May 7, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> Is 11 ok? Seriously, I should be there by 9.


 
9's cool, I'd say no later though. Roark, what say you?


----------



## riverc0il (May 7, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Where did you see that?  All the forecasts I've seen say sun right on through next week!


NOAA says chance chance showers thursday, chance showers friday, tstorm activity is possible going into friday night. haven't seen any reports for saturday specifically, but right into friday night looks unsettled. best always to over estimate bad weather activity on mount washington. unsettled weather is never a good sign but maybe that will clear up for the weekend. i sure hope it does considering i missed this past weekend.


----------



## andyzee (May 7, 2007)

Weather.com for Saturday:






AM Clouds / PM Sun / WindHigh
*33°F*

Precip
10%
Wind:*NW 38 mph*Max. Humidity:*56%*UV Index:*8 Very High*
Sunrise:*5:22 AM ET*Avg. High:*N/A*Record High:*N/A*


----------



## ga2ski (May 7, 2007)

Snowmonster - not sure how fast you hike - but I suggest get on the trail by 8 . .. otherwise you have to walk an extra mile just for a parking spot if the wether is nice. The main lot at pinkham is usually full by 7:30


----------



## MadPadraic (May 8, 2007)

I have need for tuckerman's this weekend. Unfortunately I'm fat and probably slow.


----------



## andyzee (May 8, 2007)

MadPadraic said:


> I have need for tuckerman's this weekend. Unfortunately I'm fat and probably slow.


 
50 year old at 240 pounds, you can help pull be up. Why do you think I'm trying to get a group together?  :lol:


----------



## andyzee (May 8, 2007)

Here's a report with pics from this past Saturday; http://timefortuckerman.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8308 . Doesn't sound or look bad, but Snowmonster is right, may want to get there as soon as possible. 

The latest forcast I'm seeing is :

*Saturday*

Partly cloudy
Highs: mid 60s°F
Lows: lower 40s°F


----------



## roark (May 8, 2007)

andyzee said:


> 9's cool, I'd say no later though. Roark, what say you?





ga2ski said:


> Snowmonster - not sure how fast you hike - but I suggest get on the trail by 8 . .. otherwise you have to walk an extra mile just for a parking spot if the wether is nice. The main lot at pinkham is usually full by 7:30


I'm leaning towards getting there 7:30ish myself. But if I have to wait until 9 for good company I will.

You coming ga2ski?


----------



## riverc0il (May 8, 2007)

ga2ski is right on, you guys will be hiking from the aux lots if you wait until 9a for an arrival. weather does look nice for the weekend after all with instability issues clearing up friday. i don't usually make the go no go call until the day before though. NOAA's point forecast for MW says a high of 42, but if it is sunny, it will probably feel warmer, especially at the lower elevations.


----------



## andyzee (May 8, 2007)

roark said:


> I'm leaning towards getting there 7:30ish myself. But if I have to wait until 9 for good company I will.
> 
> You coming ga2ski?


 
Well we can always meet up at 7:30-8 and wait for Snowmonster. This way we should get a good spot. Maybe grill some breakfast


----------



## snowmonster (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the heads-up. Looks like earlier is better. I'll try my best to be up there at 8. I tend to hike slowly (because I have shorter feet since I'm a hobbit) so between more hours between the sheets and a slower hike up, I'd rather take the latter.


----------



## andyzee (May 8, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> Thanks for all the heads-up. Looks like earlier is better. I'll try my best to be up there at 8. I tend to hike slowly (because I have shorter feet since I'm a hobbit) so between more hours between the sheets and a slower hike up, I'd rather take the latter.


 
Good Man!


----------



## andyzee (May 8, 2007)

Put in for a vacation day this Friday. Plan on being at Pinkham no later than 8 AM on Saturday.


----------



## Greg (May 8, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Put in for a vacation day this Friday. Plan on being at Pinkham no later than 8 AM on Saturday.



Please remember to take a lot of video so we have something to watch next year...


----------



## andyzee (May 8, 2007)

Greg said:


> Please remember to take a lot of video so we have something to watch next year...


 

You got it big guy!


----------



## andyzee (May 9, 2007)

Greg said:


> Please remember to take a lot of video so we have something to watch next year...


 
Just for you Greg :lol:


----------



## dmc (May 9, 2007)

Get there EARLY!!! It will be crowded...  You should start hiking no later then 8AM..  that puts you at Hojos at 930(ish)..  Then assuming you hang ot a Hojos for a 1/2 hour break then start for the bowl..  You'll be in the bowl and settled by 11:00

the earlier the better..  You can start your climbs when the snow is hard and ski when the snow is soft..  Climb up Right Gully and head up to the snowfields...  By the time you get to them it will be a SWEET(but expensive) meal of corn...

Keep in mind when the sun starts to go down and things get shaded they get sketchy...  And it happens really fast!  Some places get shaded by 2PM...


----------



## dmc (May 9, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Just for you Greg :lol:



Gotta love M@.... NAked skier 2006...


----------



## andyzee (May 9, 2007)

dmc said:


> Get there EARLY!!! It will be crowded... You should start hiking no later then 8AM.. that puts you at Hojos at 930(ish).. Then assuming you hang ot a Hojos for a 1/2 hour break then start for the bowl.. You'll be in the bowl and settled by 11:00
> 
> the earlier the better.. You can start your climbs when the snow is hard and ski when the snow is soft.. Climb up Right Gully and head up to the snowfields... By the time you get to them it will be a SWEET(but expensive) meal of corn...
> 
> Keep in mind when the sun starts to go down and things get shaded they get sketchy... And it happens really fast! Some places get shaded by 2PM...


 
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## dmc (May 9, 2007)

Be safe... enjoy.... kick some ass!!!!

If I wasn't in Sweden I'd join ya!


----------



## andyzee (May 9, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Put in for a vacation day this Friday. Plan on being at Pinkham no later than 8 AM on Saturday.


 
This be the group so far, with the exception of the Pico cap guy. Join us if you see us.


----------



## ga2ski (May 9, 2007)

DMC - Have you been to tucks this season? I;m not sure there will be snow in snowfields.  When i was there on April 21st the snowfields were looking sparse.  There was snow in places I hadn't seen in years and no snow where it usually is.  The april snow and winds pocketed the snow in wierd places.


----------



## dmc (May 9, 2007)

ga2ski said:


> DMC - Have you been to tucks this season? I;m not sure there will be snow in snowfields.  When i was there on April 21st the snowfields were looking sparse.  There was snow in places I hadn't seen in years and no snow where it usually is.  The april snow and winds pocketed the snow in wierd places.



Like you indicated...
Depends on whcih snowfield...  Or thats what my buddies that were ther last weekend told me...


----------



## cbcbd (May 9, 2007)

ga2ski said:


> DMC - Have you been to tucks this season? I;m not sure there will be snow in snowfields.  When i was there on April 21st the snowfields were looking sparse.  There was snow in places I hadn't seen in years and no snow where it usually is.  The april snow and winds pocketed the snow in wierd places.


Check the North Eastern snowfields, there was snow there this past weekend. The Eastern snowfields are pretty bare. If you look at the pic I attached (borrowed from jerryg), I circled the NE snowfields in red, E in green.  NE is nice and steep (reaches 40+) and pretty long - you could definitively do a bunch of laps up there. There are rocks sparsed around, so it's a no-fall zone.
IMO I prefer it up there in the snowfields, everything else in the ravine (Hillmans, Left, Chute, Right) is bumped up - I don't mind the bumps, but I prefer making my own turns on the fun steep stuff - I could see the bumps on Left from Wildcat on Sunday!

Also, like DMC said, by 2-3pm the sun is already covering Left and Chute. Conditions change drastically when the shade hits up there.


----------



## snowmonster (May 9, 2007)

Andy, got this scouting report from li'l snowmonster's officemate who was up there last weekend:

"And as far as routes it will all depend on the avalanche conditions when he gets up there, but for a first timer I would say he should try left gulley if the avalanche warnings are low enough( just be careful of the rocks) and stay out of the middle of the headwall(too many possibilities of car sized ice chunks coming free at this time of the year). Hillmans highway is the long run over on the far left side , out of the actual bowl area, longest hike but also the longest and safest run down for someone who hasn’t ever been up there."


----------



## andyzee (May 9, 2007)

Yeah, pretty much got the same thing on KZone


----------



## cbcbd (May 9, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> Andy, got this scouting report from li'l snowmonster's officemate who was up there last weekend:
> 
> "And as far as routes it will all depend on the avalanche conditions when he gets up there, but for a first timer I would say he should try left gulley if the avalanche warnings are low enough( just be careful of the rocks) and stay out of the middle of the headwall(too many possibilities of car sized ice chunks coming free at this time of the year). Hillmans highway is the long run over on the far left side , out of the actual bowl area, longest hike but also the longest and safest run down for someone who hasn’t ever been up there."


Avalanche danger won't go up from here on and it's already at low - unless we get some new snow. The snow pack is very stable and avalanches right now are very unlikely.  The only real danger now is falling ice.  If you ascend Right gully to the way right of lunch rocks then you can avoid most ice fall paths. I skied down Right gully this past weekend and it was skiable below the first rock band (above that was too tight and not worth it) - from there I'd stick to skier's left of the lunch rocks.  
I'd say if you are set on skiing the ravine start on the left (Left and Chute) and as the sun creeps in and covers the left side just move over to Right gully.

Hillmans is a nice and long run, but it's not too much safer save for the icefall danger - there are still rocks here and there that you can slide into and it gets steeper towards the top. IMO a good option since you save the whole hike from Hojos into the bowl (and the slog back down) - but most people want to get into the ravine for the scene.


----------



## thaller1 (May 9, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> Thanks for all the heads-up. Looks like earlier is better. I'll try my best to be up there at 8. I tend to hike slowly (because I have shorter feet since I'm a hobbit) so between more hours between the sheets and a slower hike up, I'd rather take the latter.




I don't know how long a drive it is for you.but if you need a place to crash Friday night and/ or Saturday you are more than welcome....  we're right off 95 in Maine..about 2.5 hours from Tucks. we'll be leaving around 5 ish...   we've got plenty of room it's jus' me, W and the kitty and 4 bedrooms!!  

Let me know!!
T


----------



## andyzee (May 9, 2007)

thaller1 said:


> I don't know how long a drive it is for you.but if you need a place to crash Friday night and/ or Saturday you are more than welcome.... we're right off 95 in Maine..about 2.5 hours from Tucks. we'll be leaving around 5 ish... we've got plenty of room it's jus' me, W and the kitty and 4 bedrooms!!
> 
> Let me know!!
> T


 

Cool stuff, just turned into a party!


----------



## thaller1 (May 9, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Cool stuff, just turned into a party!



You too AZ & V... if you need a place to crash we have plenty of room..!!  

can't wait..nothing like coming from Florida beaches to Tucks!! ha ha ha


----------



## andyzee (May 9, 2007)

thaller1 said:


> You too AZ & V... if you need a place to crash we have plenty of room..!!
> 
> can't wait..nothing like coming from Florida beaches to Tucks!! ha ha ha


 
Much appreciated, but I'll most likely just go with Parkers Hotel in Lincoln, it's under $50 and about an hour away. But thanks


----------



## thaller1 (May 9, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Much appreciated, but I'll most likely just go with Parkers Hotel in Lincoln, it's under $50 and about an hour away. But thanks


NP!!  We'll plan on meeting up between 7:30 and 8??
T


----------



## andyzee (May 9, 2007)

thaller1 said:


> NP!! We'll plan on meeting up between 7:30 and 8??
> T


 
Yep, I'll try to make it closer to 7:30, 8 at the latest. Also, I'll send you a PM with more info.


----------



## riverc0il (May 9, 2007)

If anyone is looking for cheap lodging, their is a hostel in gorham called the Hiker's Paradise and was under $20 last time I checked.



> IMO a good option since you save the whole hike from Hojos into the bowl (and the slog back down) - but most people want to get into the ravine for the scene.


I really appreciate that The Bowl has the scene and all that because I don't want any part of it 

Falling Ice and falling rock, as mentioned, are the major issues, but don't forget about crevasses along the Headwall, so hike up what you will ski down. Also, be aware of your run out. So for example, if you slip and fall in parts of Right Gully, your run out is the lunch rocks. Fun! Good advise for the Bowl involves staking out a large boulder to stand or sit behind if you are hanging out for a while. Lunch rocks does not offer the best protection.

I am still 50/50 depending if my toe heals up by Saturday.


----------



## andyzee (May 9, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> I am still 50/50 depending if my toe heals up by Saturday.


 
Hey, would be cool to meet you, do your best!


----------



## snowmonster (May 10, 2007)

thaller1 said:


> I don't know how long a drive it is for you.but if you need a place to crash Friday night and/ or Saturday you are more than welcome....  we're right off 95 in Maine..about 2.5 hours from Tucks. we'll be leaving around 5 ish...   we've got plenty of room it's jus' me, W and the kitty and 4 bedrooms!!
> 
> Let me know!!
> T



Forget Tuck's, let's just have a party in Maine! =)

Planning to leave Boston at 6ish to get to Pinkham Notch at 8. I'll be at Fenway Park Friday night. Let's hope the game doesn't go into extra innings so I can get some shut-eye. Li'l snowmonster will be driving but if I sleep in the car, we might end up in Canada!


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Just for you Greg :lol:



Please spare us taking that approach, andy... :lol:


----------



## ga2ski (May 10, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> Forget Tuck's, let's just have a party in Maine! =)
> 
> Planning to leave Boston at 6ish to get to Pinkham Notch at 8. I'll be at Fenway Park Friday night. Let's hope the game doesn't go into extra innings so I can get some shut-eye. Li'l snowmonster will be driving but if I sleep in the car, we might end up in Canada!


 
SM - If you are leaving at 6 you won't be to Pinkham until at 9 or so.  It is 2 hours from my house in Hooksett and I know the short cuts in the lakes region/conway areas (as i grew up there).  I know I sound like a know-it-all, but i'm just trying to help.


----------



## snowmonster (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up, ga2ski. Will try to get on the road earlier. Worst case scenario, go on ahead without me. I'll meet folk at HoJo's or the Lunch Rocks. I'll be wearing my infamous "Trust me I'm Ski Patrol" shirt and a bushman's hat (or Sox cap) so folks can spot me in the distance.


----------



## andyzee (May 10, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> Thanks for the heads-up, ga2ski. Will try to get on the road earlier. Worst case scenario, go on ahead without me. I'll meet folk at HoJo's or the Lunch Rocks. I'll be wearing my infamous "Trust me I'm Ski Patrol" shirt and a bushman's hat (or Sox cap) so folks can spot me in the distance.


 
See you at 1? :smash:


----------



## snowmonster (May 10, 2007)

Naaah. Will be there at 8. But, just in case of slippage, go on without me. I'll catch up. I'll do a forced march and "head you off at the pass!"


----------



## andyzee (May 10, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> Naaah. Will be there at 8. But, just in case of slippage, go on without me. I'll catch up. I'll do a forced march and "head you off at the pass!"


 
:lol: :lol:  Sounds like a plan.


----------



## JimG. (May 10, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Much appreciated, but I'll most likely just go with Parkers Hotel in Lincoln, it's under $50 and about an hour away. But thanks



Don't do that! Parker's is an OK place, but there are a few decent hotels in Gorham that will place you only 10-15 minutes from Pinkham Notch.

I stay at the Royalty Inn in Gorham. Very nice place with a health club, spa, and pool right there. They have a Tuckerman Ravine special for $57 a night. Much nicer than Parker's.

Don't stay relatively close when you can be right there in the middle of all the action.


----------



## SkiDog (May 10, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Don't do that! Parker's is an OK place, but there are a few decent hotels in Gorham that will place you only 10-15 minutes from Pinkham Notch.
> 
> I stay at the Royalty Inn in Gorham. Very nice place with a health club, spa, and pool right there. They have a Tuckerman Ravine special for $57 a night. Much nicer than Parker's.
> 
> Don't stay relatively close when you can be right there in the middle of all the action.




I second the Royalty Inn.

M


----------



## andyzee (May 10, 2007)

Jim and M, thanks for the tip on the Royalty Inn. I did a quick search of hotels in the area and had trouble finding something under 100, that's why I' figured I'd go with Parkers. Ofcourse I prefer to be closer.


----------



## JimG. (May 10, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Jim and M, thanks for the tip on the Royalty Inn. I did a quick search of hotels in the area and had trouble finding something under 100, that's why I' figured I'd go with Parkers. Ofcourse I prefer to be closer.



You will like the Royalty Inn...remember to ask for the Tuckerman Ravine special of $57 a night.


----------



## andyzee (May 10, 2007)

JimG. said:


> You will like the Royalty Inn...remember to ask for the Tuckerman Ravine special of $57 a night.


 
Actually got a room for $51. One queen bed.


----------



## andyzee (May 10, 2007)

Question: Do they allow grilling in the Pinkham Notch Parking area?


----------



## MadPadraic (May 10, 2007)

This decision is coming down to the wire for me.


----------



## andyzee (May 10, 2007)

We going to do a BBQ at tucks after the skiing?  I mean once we get back down that is.

I'm going to bring a grill, just not sure if it's allowed in Pinkham Notch. If not, then is there someplace close by where you can?


----------



## ga2ski (May 10, 2007)

not sure of the official policy at Pinkham.  I see people include myself having refreshments at the car afterwards. At worse, you'll be able to grill at snowmonster's car when he has at Lot C of Wildcat


----------



## andyzee (May 10, 2007)

ga2ski said:


> not sure of the official policy at Pinkham. I see people include myself having refreshments at the car afterwards. At worse, you'll be able to grill at snowmonster's car when he has at Lot C of Wildcat


 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## andyzee (May 11, 2007)

Taken from KZone:



			
				gpetrics said:
			
		

> This is getting exciting! A big K-zone party abroad.
> Here are some videos from Tuesday that will hopefully persuade anyone who is on the bubble, to throw their skis in the car, get up early, and drive to Pinkham Notch on Saturday!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yd7B4LVg4h4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWoU3nXToDc
> ...


----------



## Vortex (May 11, 2007)

I was going to post lot c as a suggestion as a joke. If its open the little pond is nice.  Lots of little pull off spots. Grilliing should not be an issue.


----------



## andyzee (May 11, 2007)

Bob check out the videos in my previous post and tell me you're not going!


----------



## andyzee (May 11, 2007)

Weather forcast for Mt Washington from 4:00 AM this morning: http://www.mountwashington.org/weather/morning.mp3 may want to bring some warm clothes to play it safe.

Edit 10:00AM: Will be leaving in about 15 min for NH. Anyone that's going, see tomorrow morning, I'll be at Pinkham between 7:30 and 8 AM.


----------



## Vortex (May 11, 2007)

Thankx Andy.  Just can't.  After this weekend maybe.  Have fun.


----------



## MadPadraic (May 11, 2007)

Just booked my room. I'm in!


----------



## riverc0il (May 11, 2007)

I am out. The in grown toe nail has not gone away after a week of home remedy so off to the doctor I go to have a look see. Sucks, missed two awesome weekends up on the rock pile in prime time Spring skiing conditions, but that is just the way it goes. I would like to say "well, at least it wasn't a powder day..." but I have had days on Mount Washington I would rank right up there with good powder days so that is certainly no help. Have fun! Maybe next week.


----------



## snoseek (May 11, 2007)

slight chance i'm going up on sunday.


----------

